# drop-off



## akana

How would you say "drop-off" in Finnish, referring to a sharp drop in elevation, usually architectural, such as the top photo here (yikes!), or here, but can also refer to a steep slope on a hillside or underwater.

Kiitos!


----------



## sakvaka

_Pudotus_ is the term:

_merenpohjan jyrkkä pudotus_
_Perussuomalaisten kannatuslukujen pudotus on ollut silmiinpistävää._
_Meinaatko hypätä tästä? Tuossahan on melkein viiden metrin pudotus!_ (Or:_ Tuossahan on pudotusta melkein viisi metriä!)_

I can imagine _lasku_ be used in some contexts, as well, but that appears to be milder in tone.

_rinteen jyrkkä lasku_


----------



## sammio

I guess _äkkipudotus_ would be even more precise especially when talking about hillsides or a very quick drop, but it doesn't work in as many contexts as _pudotus_.


----------



## Hakro

I'd say _äkkijyrkkä rinne.

_I've seen a sign _"Äkkisyvä" _at some swimming beaches.

One should be careful when using words _pudotus_ and _lasku_ as they have also other meanings.


----------

